# Welcome Sergio, Spanish and Euro Fans!



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I just want to welcome all the Sergio, Spanish and Euro fans who are following "El Mago" to the Trail Blazers and BBB.net family!

:clap: 

El Mago/Spanish Chocolat Rocks!

:banana: 

You're all Blazers now. It's a bond that can never be broken. :biggrin: 

And in case you didn't know: It's mandatory that you hate the Lakers. :curse:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Well said, BBert! :clap:

I am looking for a website with good Portland Trail Blazers team history for our new Spanish bretheren. Unfortunately, they did away with the great historical team summary they used to have when they revamped www.blazers.com.

If anyone has a link to a summary of our proud and colorful team history, please post it here.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

Blazers is a well known team in Spain since many years ago.
In the 80's Fernando Martin, the first Spanish player to ever play in the NBA, left Real Madrid and played for the Blazers.
Then Drazen Petrovic left Real Madrid and joined the Blazers.
Later, in the 90's, Arvydas Sabonis, left Real Madrid and joined the Blazers.
Now, Sergio Rodrigez has left Estudiantes, Real Madrid archirivals, and has joined the Blazers.
So you can understand the Blazers have always had his good share of fans in Spain.
Go Sergio and Go Blazers!


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Im also from spain, and i agree my mates, Portland always has created sympathy, mainly because Petrovic and Martin went to NBA in 80´s ( Both dead in accident ((( ) Also Arvidas Sabonis played in Real Madrid and went to the Blazers ^^

Btw anyone can say me where to Download the Blazers matches ? I looking for torrents because emule is way too slow ^^

Salutes


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Well said, BBert! :clap:
> 
> I am looking for a website with good Portland Trail Blazers team history for our new Spanish bretheren. Unfortunately, they did away with the great historical team summary they used to have when they revamped www.blazers.com.
> 
> ...


Hey Mr. Computer literate (I have no skills), there was another Spanish fan here earlier in the morning looking for a computer site where he could listen to the games in Spain and he didn't get a response. I don't know if such a thing exists but maybe you do.... I love seeing all the Spanish fans joining in here. If they don't get any games on TV it would be great if they could at least listen to the them! 

Maybe we need to start a grass roots campaign on Blazers.com to make that available in Spain.


----------



## laula (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi, i'm an Estudiantes fan, the last team of Sergio in Spain

you'll have fun with him. 
IN SPAIN WE DON'T NAME SERGIO SPANISH CHOCOLATE. IN ESTUDIANTES TEAM WE WAS CALLED "EL CHACHO" (IT'S A WORD FROM TENERIFE, HIS PLACE OF BIRTH, THAT MEANS "THE KID")

if you want more information of him, don't doubt to ask

you have to be patient with him, he use to start the seasons very crazy but, with minutes to play, he's the quickest player with a very good pass.

Don't forget, he was the second PG of the Spanish Team, who wins the World Championship in Japan, and was the star of the semi-final game vs. Argentina.

Sorry for my english

Take care of him please


----------



## yeti14 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello,

i'm from Madrid and like Estudiantes too.

Here in Spain, friday night is on TV Portland vs. Boston

i'm not going to sleep so much but it's worthwhile

i hope you win the game and Sergio plays a lot of minutes :biggrin: 

Good luck for the season


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Spud147 said:


> Hey Mr. Computer literate (I have no skills), there was another Spanish fan here earlier in the morning looking for a computer site where he could listen to the games in Spain and he didn't get a response. I don't know if such a thing exists but maybe you do.... I love seeing all the Spanish fans joining in here. If they don't get any games on TV it would be great if they could at least listen to the them!
> 
> Maybe we need to start a grass roots campaign on Blazers.com to make that available in Spain.


Just had an e-mail conversation with Wheels and Dick Vardanega (VP, Blazers Broadcasting & Production) on this topic. Learned that teams are prohibited by the NBA from broadcasting local coverage via Internet. I assume this is because the NBA has it's League Pass internet feed product in the market, and local broadcast feeds would undercut the market for NBA League Pass.

So... sorry folks... no Internet feeds for Blazers games... English, Spanish, or otherwise... unless you sign up for NBA League Pass.

PBF


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Spud147 said:


> Hey Mr. Computer literate (I have no skills), there was another Spanish fan here earlier in the morning looking for a computer site where he could listen to the games in Spain and he didn't get a response. I don't know if such a thing exists but maybe you do.... I love seeing all the Spanish fans joining in here. If they don't get any games on TV it would be great if they could at least listen to the them!
> 
> Maybe we need to start a grass roots campaign on Blazers.com to make that available in Spain.



i was that dude, i am looking for it still, i wanna see Portland matches, Its nearly imposible watch the match you wanna see of the NBA in spain. There are other teams that says in forums like realgm those URLs to download matches, like in Toronto, they use 2 direccions to Download the last matches.

I just wanna watch Portland matches 1 day after the match  From Valencia ( spain ) to Portland they only way we can use to follow really a team is via internet...


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

Spud147 said:


> If they don't get any games on TV it would be great if they could at least listen to the them!


We got one NBA game live on TV each night but Portland is one of the teams with fewest games aired since some seasons ago, hopefully with Sergio in the roster we will have more Blazers game.
Tomorrow the Blazers at Celtics game will be broadcasted here so maybe Sergio is more motivated knowing all his family, friends, ex teammates and so and watching him :banana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

dont worry we (oregonians+others) love Sergio the Kid and are very glad that we have a good euro player on the team agian since we traded Viktor.

Yeah we watched Sergio play and were impressed, he had trouble at first changing his style in nba but it looks like he has learned, he has moved up in the ration. The offense is very smooth when he is in the game, he needs to score more but his asts are sky high for the non-ast team like the blazers.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Just had an e-mail conversation with Wheels and Dick Vardanega (VP, Blazers Broadcasting & Production) on this topic. Learned that teams are prohibited by the NBA from broadcasting local coverage via Internet. I assume this is because the NBA has it's League Pass internet feed product in the market, and local broadcast feeds would undercut the market for NBA League Pass.
> 
> So... sorry folks... no Internet feeds for Blazers games... English, Spanish, or otherwise... unless you sign up for NBA League Pass.
> 
> PBF


Bummer! Well, at least there is a way to access the games... you just have to pay for it. The fans from the same cities need to get together, go down to the local pub, and talk them into getting League Pass. It bet it would pay for itself in beer sales about half way through the first game. :clap:


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

pablinho said:


> i was that dude, i am looking for it still, i wanna see Portland matches, Its nearly imposible watch the match you wanna see of the NBA in spain. There are other teams that says those URL to download matches, like in Toronto, they use 2 direccions to Download the last matches.


I haven't heard of that but I'm not on the computer much. I wish you could have seen that Minnesota game... Sergio literally had the Timberwolves players almost hypnotised at one point. They were so worried about what he'd do next they stopped watching the other Blazers on the court and left Zach wide open. He is quick, very exciting to watch!


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

european said:


> We got one NBA game live on TV each night but Portland is one of the teams with fewest games aired since some seasons ago, hopefully with Sergio in the roster we will have more Blazers game.
> Tomorrow the Blazers at Celtics game will be broadcasted here so maybe Sergio is more motivated knowing all his family, friends, ex teammates and so and watching him :banana:


The Blazers aren't on national TV here very often because they haven't been very good the last few years. Luckily we get most of them on local TV.

The Boston game will be interesting. Sergio and Jack will be playing against Sebastian Telfair (he was our starting point guard the last couple of years and was traded to Boston). They'll all be motivated to out play each other. I'm glad you get to see the game, I hope Sergio gets a lot of minutes.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Here i find Toronto games and from others teams, http://bt.davka.info/, ( its a polish web, lol ) if any admin thinks its not legal post this site , just edit my post. I though the US ppl uses Torrent a lot


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Cool to have some international fans. I like "El Chacho" better than Spanish Chocolate. Sorry to steal your player, but man he is exciting!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

laula said:


> if you want more information of him, don't doubt to ask



How was El Chacho attitude in the lockerroom. I noticed when he played for the National team, some games he would get a lot of minutes and other games he got very few minutes. Was he OK with this? Did he ever complain about his minutes? Can we expect that he will have a good attitude no matter how many minutes he gets here? 

So far he has appears to have a great attitude (suprised me a bit because many flashy players have big egos and are outspoken).

Lots of fans here in Ptd are excited about him . . . if things go well the NBA will know his name (and nicknames) in a couple of years.


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

yeti14 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm from Madrid and like Estudiantes too.
> 
> ...



You mean you can watch the Blazers in Spain, but not in NY?


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Kind of on a side note, I'd love to see us pick up Rudy Fernandez with an early 2nd or possibly by trading a couple of our seconds up to a late first. He and Sergio seemed to have great chemistry when on the floor together in the WC's, and would develop even more playing together in our second unit and on the Spanish nation team.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How was El Chacho attitude in the lockerroom. I noticed when he played for the National team, some games he would get a lot of minutes and other games he got very few minutes. Was he OK with this? Did he ever complain about his minutes? Can we expect that he will have a good attitude no matter how many minutes he gets here?
> 
> So far he has appears to have a great attitude (suprised me a bit because many flashy players have big egos and are outspoken).
> 
> Lots of fans here in Ptd are excited about him . . . if things go well the NBA will know his name (and nicknames) in a couple of years.



he is a good, boy i think its only 19, and he only has been profesional 2 years in Spain, i m sure he will have good attitude no matter how minutes he play, in Spain league he played around 20 min each match (total 40 min ) As you say in other post, if he improve his shoots, he will be a very very good player, beacuse he already does very nice passing and decent defense. He also must improve to avoid Turnovers, atm he is doing ok, only 2 TO in 3 matches  Hopefully he can plays ok 


Salutes and pls pm me if anyone Know any Torrent website to DOwnload Portland matches Pls! At the Moment we cant watch you !! 

Only 1 NBA match on Spain On FREE TV each week ( tomorrow at 2 am(7pm US) we have first Portland match to watch)


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

We have a lot of injured players right now; and most of our players are very young. I hope the Blazers can show you a good game Friday. Stick with us. The future is very bright.

P.S.: I love Barcelona! :banana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

boo barfca (only if you mean the soccer team)

yeah our team is in a bit of a slump since our leader is already injuried as a rookie!


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

porkchopexpress said:


> You mean you can watch the Blazers in Spain, but not in NY?


In the last 2 or 3 seasons we have watched 7 or 8 Blazers games each season.
Now, with Sergio in the roster and if he gets some playing team we will probable be able to watch 4 or 5 games per month.
It's not for free, you have to pay 35 $ for the digital TV which includes many TV channels besides that one that shows NBA game.
But there are also 1 game per week aired nationally, for free, and this week it is Boston-Portland, so all Sergio fans will be able to watch him tomorrow :banana:


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Well said, BBert! :clap:
> 
> I am looking for a website with good Portland Trail Blazers team history for our new Spanish bretheren. Unfortunately, they did away with the great historical team summary they used to have when they revamped www.blazers.com.
> 
> ...


I have had this link in my favorites for a few years now; 

http://www.sportsecyclopedia.com/nba/portland/blazers.html


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> boo barfca (only if you mean the soccer team)


Actually, I didn't mean any team. I meant the city. I spent a few days there when I was in college and had a great time. Great city. Good people.


----------



## yeti14 (Nov 16, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How was El Chacho attitude in the lockerroom. I noticed when he played for the National team, some games he would get a lot of minutes and other games he got very few minutes. Was he OK with this? Did he ever complain about his minutes? Can we expect that he will have a good attitude no matter how many minutes he gets here?
> 
> So far he has appears to have a great attitude (suprised me a bit because many flashy players have big egos and are outspoken).
> 
> Lots of fans here in Ptd are excited about him . . . if things go well the NBA will know his name (and nicknames) in a couple of years.


He is a very good person, really.

Basketball is his life and he's OK playing every day, every time


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

european said:


> In the last 2 or 3 seasons we have watched 7 or 8 Blazers games each season.
> Now, with Sergio in the roster and if he gets some playing team we will probable be able to watch 4 or 5 games per month.
> It's not for free, you have to pay 35 $ for the digital TV which includes many TV channels besides that one that shows NBA game.
> But there are also 1 game per week aired nationally, for free, and this week it is Boston-Portland, so all Sergio fans will be able to watch him tomorrow :banana:


This is a great game to be able to view since Aldridge, our first pick, is going to start. I think him and Sergio is going to make a great combo!

I'm a season ticket holder and I've met Sergio twice. The last time I congratuated him on winning the goal medal and he seem a little embarrass. It's refreshing to meet a NBA player that isn't full of themselves, though most of the Blazers are down to earth now.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BIG Q said:


> I have had this link in my favorites for a few years now;
> 
> http://www.sportsecyclopedia.com/nba/portland/blazers.html


Excellent, BIG Q! That's EXACTLY what I was looking for!

Can someone PLEASE add this link to the Important Information sticky thread?

PBF


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

laula said:


> Hi, i'm an Estudiantes fan, the last team of Sergio in Spain
> 
> you'll have fun with him.
> IN SPAIN WE DON'T NAME SERGIO SPANISH CHOCOLATE. IN ESTUDIANTES TEAM WE WAS CALLED "EL CHACHO" (IT'S A WORD FROM TENERIFE, HIS PLACE OF BIRTH, THAT MEANS "THE KID")
> Take care of him please


Take care of "The Kid" huh?

Well, Portland does have the most strip clubs per capita in the U.S. So he will be well "taken care of". 

I don't think the knickname the Kid will work after that. The Magician works best as a knickname for all occaisions. :wink:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> I have had this link in my favorites for a few years now;
> 
> http://www.sportsecyclopedia.com/nba/portland/blazers.html


anyone notice whats funny about this paragraph (from this page)?



> The Portland Trailblazers one of 3 new teams to join the NBA played their first game at home beating the Cleveland Cavaliers a fellow expansion team 115-112 on October 16th. The Blazers would god on to have a typical expansion type season finishing last in the Pacific Division with a record of 29-53. However, it was the best record of the 3 expansion teams, as they won 7 more games then the Buffalo Braves and 143 more then the Cavaliers. Leading the Blazers in scoring that first year was Geoff Petrie with 24.8 ppg while splitting Rookie of the Year honors with Boston Celtics star Dave Cowens.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hap said:


> anyone notice whats funny about this paragraph (from this page)?


Wow. We won 143 more games than the Cavs that season? RIGHT ON!

PBF


----------



## mutenrroi (Nov 16, 2006)

Blazers have another fan in Vigo.

You will have tons of fun with Sergio on the floor and with his spanish fans in the forum.

I think Sergio is a humble attitude boy, i fear only one point: he could miss his land and spanish lifestyle becouse, in my opinion, he is too young for a radical change in his lifestyle.

sorry for my english i promise improve it as Sergio will improve his shotting and defence

good luck for blazers this season!!


----------



## TRAILBLAYZA93 (Oct 15, 2006)

Is there a Sergio Rodriguez or Spain forum for bball fans but that is in English? Sergio is going to be exciting this season. Let's go Blazers!


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

mutenrroi said:


> Blazers have another fan in Vigo.
> 
> You will have tons of fun with Sergio on the floor and with his spanish fans in the forum.
> 
> ...


I dont think it woulld be a problem. In fact, when he was 16 he trasladed from Tenerife to Bilbao, two cities of Spain where the life is very different from the one to the another one. And next year he trasladed to Madrid.


----------



## laula (Nov 16, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How was El Chacho attitude in the lockerroom. I noticed when he played for the National team, some games he would get a lot of minutes and other games he got very few minutes. Was he OK with this? Did he ever complain about his minutes? Can we expect that he will have a good attitude no matter how many minutes he gets here?
> 
> So far he has appears to have a great attitude (suprised me a bit because many flashy players have big egos and are outspoken).
> 
> Lots of fans here in Ptd are excited about him . . . if things go well the NBA will know his name (and nicknames) in a couple of years.


He has a great attitude because the only thing he likes is playing basketball, no matter the minutes.

And also he often start all the seasons with few minutes. In Estudiantes, in the first year he started only playing the last game of play-offs (the 5th game of the final) because he was only 17 and the 2 following years he was the second playmaker during the first two months. Then he scored much more, had less turnovers and increase in assists and became the first playmaker of the team (and then came to the NBA...)

With the Spanish team is different. The coach was the same he had in Estudiantes and he knows Sergio a lot. With the Spanish team the starting 5 depends on the other team and their characteristics, that's the reason because Sergio plays a lot in the semifinal of the World Championship with Argentina (and he wins the game for Spain) and he plays very few minutes in the final game with Greece (their playmaker Papaloukas is very big and strong and Sergio's defense is still very weak)

Don't worry. His dream has always been playing in the NBA so he will work hard to make it better every day and I'm really sure he will be the first playmaker of Portland very soon (if the coach let him do it, of course :biggrin: )


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

any of these posters from spain have any idea where I might be able to buy a sergio replica jersey online?


----------

